# NSW - Eastside - 3 Dec - rock and roll



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Song?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm enjoying your reports Ken, keep them coming. The smile on your face during the fight really tells the story.

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What he said.
Typical of the kings to fire up when we really needed to be heading back in, the wind was against us and it was white caps as far as you could see.
The combination of white caps and wind from the north east, current heading south and the rising swell bouncing back off the cliffs made for an interesting paddle home.
It appears my okuma reel only had one more 60cm king left in it, it seized up and I can't feel a pulse.

Nice start:



Tough finish:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Nice fellas. No birds? Also you jokers are not as purty as i thought.


I take my paper bag off when I'm on the ocean, they don't handle salt water well.
On the upside, my wife says I have a good arse and she can't wait to see the back of me.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bertros said:


> Nice report and great video Kraley. I loved the way you played him away from the cliffs.
> 
> Keza - that pic on the way back in is just horrid. Was that around 10am when it came up or a little earlier?


10.25 when we rounded the heads according to the photo. 15 to 20 knt NNE so not ideal.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was out there Sunday in a stinker. Man what a washing machine around those cliffs!

Kudos to you for venturing out there for some fun.

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd love to try fishing for Kings off the heads. On the list, so this only increased the desire.

I have some time soon, so discounting closed weather windows, what time of year would one be certain of a kingy encounter or two if I was to rock up for a few days? Next two months?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Song?
> ...


Apart from the overbearing snare I like it.

Also- obligatory nice fish great report back slap/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok seasick now , thanks for that


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Man you really need some turbo fins, get you away from those cliffs ;-)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a good fishing rush.... you know you should go in but the fish bite or you hope they do. My wife says it's a bit like the pokies ...... just one more cast.....I think it's not such a fair analogy. I never bet but like the rush of the one more cast.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice work chaps !

Breaking a mast - crikey - how did that happen ?

Were you going too mad as in jerky ? O r was it faulty ?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice report Kraley.

Footage is awesome - Love the Camera Slap.

Conditions would have been more than enough to make me seasick.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Roger that Ken

I just took the old masts out and needed a vice to twist them out with grips - If your going to take your vice along you might as well get one of those burger cookers on the yak too ( remember those pics - of the guy in the US on his malibu stealth flipping a patty on the back ? ).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Ken.

Next question: How would an AI go in the clapitas? I'm thinking you would at least be able to cover big distances if required, and you would have a very stable platform to put massive hurt on a biggun' to prevent it reefing you. Has it been tried?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The trouble is that in some spots along there you are fishing in 8 to 10m, if you have 10 to 20 out the back the odds of staying off the rocks are slim.
My reefing yesterday occurred when I thought I had lost the fish, untangled my line from the flag, starting winding, felt a bit of weight but it was coming in so I thought it was maybe a small one, so I gave it a strike to sink the hook and he put his foot down and headed for the rock, I went to tighten the drag but it was all over.

Trev, the location of the kings is a mystery each year it can change.
There used to be load at wedding cake island for a few years and then they vanished, then they were at quarantine point, then they were at the colours, then at a wreck.
I'll be interested to see where they hold up this year and if they stick around when they are a bit bigger. We can keep you posted.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

My reefing yesterday occurred when I thought I had lost the fish, untangled my line from the flag, starting winding, felt a bit of weight but it was coming in so I thought it was maybe a small one, so I gave it a strike to sink the hook and he put his foot down and headed for the rock, I went to tighten the drag but it was all over.

Hahahah - smart tommy tuckers eh !

Oh no the flag got in the way !!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Oh no the flag got in the way !!!!


I was going to mention this to you.
The flag on the barracuda is right at the back, I wouldn't put it there and should move it at some stage.
My flag is the railblaza one but I thought it was a bit short so I lengthened it and made a new flag out of safety vest, this also rotate around rather than wrapping on itself.

I'll add it to my list.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

aha !


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I was thinking of the railblaza flag as it was convienant but your saying they aint much cop ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> The trouble is that in some spots along there you are fishing in 8 to 10m, if you have 10 to 20 out the back the odds of staying off the rocks are slim.
> My reefing yesterday occurred when I thought I had lost the fish, untangled my line from the flag, starting winding, felt a bit of weight but it was coming in so I thought it was maybe a small one, so I gave it a strike to sink the hook and he put his foot down and headed for the rock, I went to tighten the drag but it was all over.
> 
> Trev, the location of the kings is a mystery each year it can change.
> ...


I'm probably in Kerry. After January I have free time, and you are only 12 hours drive away. I would plan to meet some AKFF'ers enroute, at least Thommo and Yaqdog at Coffs, and Arpie and TonyStott further down. Your battles with these hoodlums annually has piqued my interest to fever pitch, so as it stands I'll come for the drive.

Could anyone possibly consider a tent in the backyard in two months or so (for a week or so)? Doubt I'll make this one as far as Ado's or SteveR's haunt's though, but who knows.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> I was thinking of the railblaza flag as it was convienant but your saying they aint much cop ?


On my scupper pro I use a piece of fibre glass batten (I think it was from a wind surfer sail), I cable tied pool noodle to the base of this and fit it in to one of the rod tubes behind me.
The railblaza flag is a whip as they call it, and it is very bendy, I have a light attached to the poll but it has to be low down or it swings around too much.
I think a flag and light should be above your head height so it can be seen from all directions.
I've had a boat tell me they could see me from over a k away, they love it when you have a flag.
I can slide my light up and down the pole but I can't reach it when in the yak.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice Nice Keza !

Im thinking making my own flag - pool noodle is a good start as I have a drinks holder that might be good !


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still awaiting a weather window this season. Reports like this are not helping.

Wind was only 15 knots today, but swell was 3m. Where did that come from?

Thanks for the vid and the photos. That second rat was determined to tow you into south head. You make me believe that my 15lb braid will be enough .... maybe.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice report guys, good to see you get into some. The keeper hoodie is just around the corner for you. (and me....)

Hopefully they are hanging around a little further south on the weekend.

K1 - If you come down this way I can show you round my necks of the woods, Malabar / Long Bay. Last year there were none, I never marked any bait or fish and I had plenty of goes. This year's its different, but they do move about. Hopefully they hold up, but other years they've disappeared from there around xmas to head into the bays. But its much more fun fishing outside. And Malabar is a harder slog to get to for the normal boatie, local tinny brigade excepted.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SkybluCraig said:


> Nice report guys, good to see you get into some. The keeper hoodie is just around the corner for you. (and me....)
> 
> Hopefully they are hanging around a little further south on the weekend.
> 
> K1 - If you come down this way I can show you round my necks of the woods, Malabar / Long Bay. Last year there were none, I never marked any bait or fish and I had plenty of goes. This year's its different, but they do move about. Hopefully they hold up, but other years they've disappeared from there around xmas to head into the bays. But its much more fun fishing outside. And Malabar is a harder slog to get to for the normal boatie, local tinny brigade excepted.


Thanks SBCraig. There's also that middle aged Greek guy down south, and someone at Drummoyne. As they kick me out I can at least move onto the next one. 

The aim is a legal kingie. That will be the mission. If successful, the beers are on me.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Long way to go to catch a legal yellow tail kingy. they catch them in the bay up here.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ken that video really captures the moment and liked the sound track as well, really enjoyable all round, and the usual top keza pictures in support as well



keza said:


> The flag on the barracuda is right at the back, I wouldn't put it there and should move it at some stage.


keza moved my flag a number of times to find a good site and surprisingly found the best possie was up close behind me near the centre line, allows safe casting without snagging the flag pole, and being forward trolled lines can cross the stern of the yak without hindrance when doing a turn. Might be worthwhile shoving it down the back of your PFD as a trial run before any DIY modifications to repositioning.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got to see the vid. 
For some reason I think of the Pied Piper.

It also looks like the area of worst surface conditions I paddle thru and cant wait to get out of. Thanos for the vid.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Dodge said:


> keza moved my flag a number of times to find a good site and surprisingly found the best possie was up close behind me near the centre line, allows safe casting without snagging the flag pole, and being forward trolled lines can cross the stern of the yak without hindrance when doing a turn.


x2. I can just feel it on my back if I lean back.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > keza moved my flag a number of times to find a good site and surprisingly found the best possie was up close behind me near the centre line, allows safe casting without snagging the flag pole, and being forward trolled lines can cross the stern of the yak without hindrance when doing a turn.
> ...


I'm looking at this, I have 4 rods behind me sometimes and need to get to the eski but I'll do a bit of reorganising.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Stunning video shoot and soundtrack, Ken. Koich saved me the trouble by asking about the music. Congtats on the session and the recording of it! Keza's pics aren't too shabby either.

cheers


----------

